# Modifier for inclusive denial



## she803 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have claim denial for cpt 73560-26 that was billed with 73564-26 which paid but 73560 was denied due to denied as inclusive...please assist. Thank you


----------



## jmcpolin (Jun 27, 2012)

if they were separate knees or separate times you would bill 73560-26-59.  Also use your RT and LT modifiers.


----------

